# WHICH BRAND OF ENGINE WOULD YOU BUY FOR LOG SPLITTER?



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey was out today splitting some wood cut threw out the winter, when the engine started dumping oil in the carb causing it to smoke like a freight train. I guess it dumped over a half a quart of oil during a three hour period. the engine is a tecumseh and i have never really like the tecumseh engines and it is hard now to find parts for them and I 'am going to have buy a another engine. what brand would you guys buy a honda or a briggs & stratton?  The honda engine is hundred dollars higher, was just wondering what you guys think. the tecumseh engine was a 10 hp engine so buying a replacement engine is not cheap. seems like every time i turn around something  broke or needs fixing and it always costs more than it should. thats life i guess.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2011)

I replaced the five horse Briggs on my twenty year old splitter with the six and a half horse version of this 11HP Harbor Freight Honda clone five or six years ago and I love the thing.

http://www.harborfreight.com/11-hp-ohv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-66492.html


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I replaced the five horse Briggs on my twenty year old splitter with the six and a half horse version of this 11HP Harbor Freight Honda clone five or six years ago and I love the thing.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/11-hp-ohv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-66492.html



The 6.5 can be had for $99 with a coupon. Last Sunday's paper had the coupons.

Haven't heard anything bad yet about those engines. They are said to be a carbon copy of a Honda GX.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks just like the honda engine i been looking at, what about getting replacement parts? would it be easy to order them.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2011)

I have two hi-pro honda's Love'em!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 19, 2011)

It's hard to argue with 3 bills for a new motor that size.  How big of a pump do you have?  Do you need a motor that big?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 19, 2011)

Lots of folks talk about them being such carbon copies that the Honda parts fit'em. Honda has to be licensing the Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Feb 19, 2011)

Done some research on the greyhound engines they are honda clones and parts can be ordered threw harbor freight. They get alot of good reviews and I may buy one. with food prices, gas prices, yearly taxes and three kids to raise every dollar saved helps out on down the road.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Lots of folks talk about them being such carbon copies that the Honda parts fit'em. Honda has to be licensing the Chinese manufacturers.



Dont know heck they made be made in China...lol They run about a 169.00


----------



## Naandme (Feb 20, 2011)

You can get the 203cc or its about a 5-1/2 hp briggs with the cast iron cylinder sleeve for about 220.00 its a great motor and parts are easy to get. Put one on a hor. splitter of mine and it has never let me down started when it was below zero and runs like a top.


----------



## Badbob (Feb 20, 2011)

Hands down Honda   Dont buy cheap china crap


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2011)

badbob said:
			
		

> Hands down Honda   Dont buy cheap china crap



Oh my. For how many years did we say that about "cheap Jap crap". A lot of years.


----------



## Naandme (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL Well bad news its all made overseas anymore we don't produce much of anything here in America. WHICH REALLY SUCKS! jap Junk, china junk mexico junk etc.......


----------



## WoodPorn (Feb 20, 2011)

I would absolutely pay the $ for the Honda, Briggs has been steadily declining (in quality) for years.  As far as the harbor freight motor goes..I can't speak of their quality but if I was to use the many dollar store tools I've bought as a comparison, I would stay far away.


----------



## KarlP (Feb 20, 2011)

IMO its more about the line than the brand. Briggs, Kohler, Honda, etc have consumer, midgrade, and pro grade engine lines.  Which line you want depends on how many hours you plan to run it over its lifetime.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Feb 20, 2011)

Going to buy the 11hp greyhound, with the 20% coupon and extra 30 dollars for two year walk in exchange for under 300 hundred dollars. It a good deal, done alot of searching about these engines alot of people buy oem honda parts to put back on them and parts are easy to find and for half the price you can have one. Thanks brother bart for information.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 20, 2011)

My Briggs has held up well but is now using oil. If I replace it will probably be either Briggs or Honda.


----------



## Badbob (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey we might of said cheap jap crap or rice burners but honda is tried and true I run a construction business We use gas powered air compressors. These honda motors start every day and run all day for years without a glitch maybe change a spark plug and replace rope on pull start and of course change oil once a week. I cant see one of these chinese nock offs preforming as well. spend the extra on a quality motor. Like my grandfather always said you get what you pay for


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2011)

Briggs and Kohler have had small engine factories in China for many years. In fact Husqvarna has a plant there.

All I can say is that I have three Honda clones (log splitter, mower and generator) and a Honda GX 270 on the big genny. Along with several Briggs and I have less trouble with the clones than any of'em.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 'bert (Feb 20, 2011)

I put a knock off Honda engine on my splitter and also have a real Honda on the boys go cart.  FWIW the knock of Honda starts better and has been running strong for 4 years or so.  It is a 6.5 HP and cost me only $ 100.  For that I will gladly replace it if it ever gives me trouble.


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Feb 20, 2011)

they are to many good reviews on them to be junk, all my life everybody said briggs & stratton, but what briggs i have owned had issues such as carbs, used oil, hard to starting in cold weather. the only bad reviews i seen on these clones are people that have never owned this engine or somone that has purchased the honda engine and paid double and hate the thoughts of it.


----------



## andrewdee (Feb 21, 2011)

Wisconsin it  is the best made for our applications mine has been doing heavy duty for many years trouble free


----------



## NoPaint (Feb 21, 2011)

Get an old Wisconsin.  They actually make the best log splitter engines.  As for all the Chinese stuff...it may save you a buck today but it will cost your job tomorrow...stop buying Chinese...


----------



## DaveBP (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not so sure that because the Chinese make an exact copy of another manufacturer's product we can conclude they are paying any kind of royalty to the originator of the design.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 21, 2011)

badbob said:
			
		

> Hands down Honda   Dont buy cheap china crap



and where are the Hondas made


----------



## ironpony (Feb 21, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I replaced the five horse Briggs on my twenty year old splitter with the six and a half horse version of this 11HP Harbor Freight Honda clone five or six years ago and I love the thing.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/11-hp-ohv-horizontal-shaft-gas-engine-66492.html



I have one of these on a plate compactor, has never missed a beat

if it holds up under that abuse, I'd be confident in it

for those of you that never used a plate compactor

its like trying to hold on to buckin bull


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 21, 2011)

DaveBP said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure that because the Chinese make an exact copy of another manufacturer's product we can conclude they are paying any kind of royalty to the originator of the design.



Honda and Lifan among other Chinese clone makers have been doing battle in U.S. courts since 2005 over the issue of the engines looking like Hondas. Several settlements have ensued. Honda used to build engines in China in some of the plants being used. Lifan for one (that mekes the HF engines). Same dies and equipment as used when it belonged to Honda.

Honda sues here on the basis of the looks saying buyers don't know the difference. The main difference being the profits go to Japan or the profits go to China.


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 21, 2011)

honda


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 21, 2011)

BTW: Like that genuine Honda VTEC in your Accord?

http://www.dhec.com.cn/website/index/productShow.jsp?catid=906|921


----------

